# a friend of mine....



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 5, 2007)

....died 11 days before christmas in a car crash. he lived over in the states like most of you guys here on MT. its hard to believe it happened , its hard to accept it.

i posted this to pay my respects to him , sorry if this post doesnt belong here.

why do good people die


----------



## Tames D (Jan 5, 2007)

My sincere condolences. I know what you are going through.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you. :asian:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 5, 2007)

thank you so much!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your loss as well.  Hang in there and my prayers are with you. :asian:


----------



## rutherford (Jan 5, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your lost :asian:


----------



## Infinite (Jan 5, 2007)

As I just found out this morning my grandmother has pancreatic cancer and will die in 2 months.

I empathize for more than I would like I'm afraid.

Oh and it most deservidly belongs here. Comrads are comrads fallen or otherwise and as such they deserve our honor.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 5, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. Condolences.


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2007)

What Infinite said.  Heroes are heroes.  

I'm not sure why good people die.  I just know it hurts when they do.

Very sorry for your loss. :asian:


----------



## jdinca (Jan 5, 2007)

My condolences. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. :asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> What Infinite said.  Heroes are heroes.
> 
> I'm not sure why good people die.  I just know it hurts when they do.
> 
> Very sorry for your loss. :asian:



I couldn't put it any better than that...

My thoughts are with you, and your mates family, cobber!

Like the song says... only the good die young...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew

P.S. My thoughts are also with you and yours, Infinite!


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;694703 said:
			
		

> ..i posted this to pay my respects to him , sorry if this post doesnt belong here.why do good people die


 
I lost my best friend to cancer 9 years ago..It gets easier, but its still not right..Why do good people die??? I have no answers...


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 6, 2007)

i never expected so many posts! it feels somewhat better knowing there are poeple that care , thanks again guys

and infinite , sorry to hear about you grandmother , my sencere condolences are with you


----------



## Drac (Jan 6, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;694972 said:
			
		

> i never expected so many posts! it feels somewhat better knowing there are poeple that care , thanks again guys


 
We are family....Despite where you reside or what discipline you study..WE ( martial artists) are all part of a large  family..We share a bond that is rivaled by very few groups..Military, Police and Fire share similar bonds...


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.:asian:


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Comrads are comrads fallen or otherwise and as such they deserve our honor.



:asian:


----------



## Infinite (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been thinking on why good people die. Obviously it has been on my mind and I have concluded two things I think I feel are true.

1) Death of the good reminds us first and formost that they WERE good. It plants a flag into history defining that person and their ideals for all eternity.

2) It provides inspiration to those of us that must carry on.

3) Finally it makes the ones we have loved and moved on mean more to us. We may wish we had them forever but, once we do not the impact of their lives weighs in full force apon us. We can now evaluate their lives in total rather than potential. In doing so we complete them and ourselves in the cycle of life.

I suppose I'm just throwing this out because I'm still working through it. I'm not sure if it really does hold any real value or if this is just my first step at addressing my emotions.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 6, 2007)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;694703 said:
			
		

> ....died 11 days before christmas in a car crash. he lived over in the states like most of you guys here on MT. its hard to believe it happened , its hard to accept it.
> 
> i posted this to pay my respects to him , sorry if this post doesnt belong here.
> 
> why do good people die


 
My condolences :asian:



Drac said:


> We are family....Despite where you reside or what discipline you study..WE ( martial artists) are all part of a large family..We share a bond that is rivaled by very few groups..Military, Police and Fire share similar bonds...


 
Well Said.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 6, 2007)

Infinite said:


> I have been thinking on why good people die. Obviously it has been on my mind and I have concluded two things I think I feel are true.
> 
> 1) Death of the good reminds us first and formost that they WERE good. It plants a flag into history defining that person and their ideals for all eternity.
> 
> ...


 
those are some good points , its a hard question to answer


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 8, 2007)

My condolences on your loss, Chris.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry about your lost friend.Dont worry though,Im pretty sure that your firned is looking down on you smiling.


----------

